# Brisket Rub?



## itried (Dec 22, 2016)

For the ones that use something other than salt and pepper, what do yall use/recommend? Make your own? Buy someone else's product? I have used cheap fiesta brisket rub and it came out pretty good. Thanks and  Merry Christmas!


----------



## gary s (Dec 22, 2016)

Depends on your taste, there are some good rubs out there and some bad ones. I make all my rubs and sauces because I figured out over the years what flavors my wife, kids and grand kids like. Experiment a little on steak hamburger and see what you like then try it on a brisket.

Gary


----------



## 801driver (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeff, (the site owner) has a pretty good rub to start out with, we have modified it to fit our taste buds better. 

I donated to this site mostly to help with the upkeep, it is the best smoking site on the web, I want to make sure to do my part to help with keeping it up and going, and I removed a lot of the ads..

Rubs are like BBQ sauces, start out with something and experiment to fit your taste buds.


----------



## 3montes (Dec 23, 2016)

There are two superb brisket rubs out there that I have found if you want to go beyond just salt and pepper. One is from The Spice House called Brisket Of Love. Excellent rub for any beef.

The other is Oak Ridge BBQ's Black Ops rub. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2016)

I like the Worsy sauce with salt and pepper

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2016)

Montreal Steak seasoning works well too.

Al


----------



## gary s (Dec 23, 2016)

See,    look at all the different answers you got. First figure out the taste you like and want.  Salty, Sweet, Spicy, Hot etc.

Gary


----------



## smokeindaville (Dec 25, 2016)

I use the brisket rub from the Masterbuilt site and really like it.  Use it on everything but want to find a different rub for my pork butt.  I'm wondering what's in Jeff's rub.  Can't have much if any sugar in it since it doesn't do well for my wife.  (if anybody can message me what's in it without measurements, that would help.  If it will work for us I will buy it.)

Here is a link to the Masterbuilt rub.  I cut the cayenne pepper in half since half my family doesn't like too spicy.

http://masterbuilt.com/recipe/dadgum-good-brisket/

Greg


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 25, 2016)

Aaron Franklin uses coarse salt (Morton's Kosher) and coarse ground black pepper in equal proportion and nothing else.

I rub a trimmed brisket with EVOO then sprinkle with a mix of Kosher salt and coarse ground black pepper and garlic powder.  If I'm out of garlic powder I substitute garlic salt.

HTH


----------



## sxfxz (Dec 25, 2016)

http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/A4EE3905-85BB-4C47-B59E-F50DCE34F45A.jpg.html

Salt, Pepper, and Garlic Powder here for brisket and butts. I like different rubs on all the other stuff. I honestly haven't found a rub I dislike. I think there's a brown sugar bourbon in the grill masters line that's my real "go to" if I'm not experimenting.


----------



## milkman55 (Jan 11, 2017)

Going to smoke my first brisket today on the MES 30 and debating between Emeril's Texas-Style Smoked Brisket recipe or the Oklahoma Joe's Brisket recipe.  Both look very good and balanced.


----------



## familybbq (Feb 12, 2017)

20161225_165435.jpg



__ familybbq
__ Feb 12, 2017





I love Cavender's Greek Seasoning and Turbanio Sugar. Here's how one of my briskets came out using that combo.


----------



## hawkce541 (Mar 21, 2017)

I used the Black Ops rub this weekend on a brisket.  It was very good.  The only problem was my fault.  I threw on a little cherry chips toward the end and it gave the meat too strong of a smoky flavor.  Not bad, but just too much.


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 1, 2017)

Salt, pepper, onion, garlic, cumin, brown sugar, cayenne for heat if you want it. Of course everything is open to interpretation or taste.


----------

